# Fargo Training Seminar-3/11--4/22



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

NAVHDA is sponsoring dog training at Gander Mtn., Fargo, on two Saturdays, March 11, and April 22. There will be two training sessions each day, lasting about 1 ½ hours each. Puppy training will be at 10:30 a.m. and adult dog training at 1:00 p.m. Wally Wahl will be leading the March 11 training. Jeff Jalbert will be leading the April 22 training. NAVHDA members are welcome to attend and invite a friend.


----------



## H20fowl (Aug 11, 2004)

Is this open to the public?
Thanks!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

It said members. Dues are very reasonable and there are many other free-to-member events thru the year. See the Wildlife club announcements or contact Lori & Mark Van Beek, Moorehead, MN --233-3811. I sat in on a class that Wally presented last year and it was exceptional.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Here I thought I would go to learn about the training. I am not a member as I don't even own a dog but wanted to go to learn before hand. I figure the more info I know before getting one the better and this was a great opportunity and I thought that I could go. Guess not.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Give the Van Beeks a call. I doubt the club would mind observers and think you'd be welcome.


----------

